

How-to detect and prevent malware infected user uploads - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_detect_and_prevent_malware_infected_user_uploads

======
orlyb
How to detect and prevent advanced known and unknown malware and threats by
scanning and sanitizing your users' uploaded files with Cloudinary's Metascan
add-on. Sample code included for Ruby, PHP, Node.js, .Net and other
frameworks.

